

Google CFO retires with a candid memo about work/life balance - dismal2
http://mashable.com/2015/03/10/googles-cfo-retires-memo/

======
kleer001
As a rule I don't take life advice from old rich white men, but that's just me
(and a growing number of others). And that's not a recent thing. Not until I
was in my early 30s did I realize that they lived in a completely different
world with different rules and rewards than I lived in.

I'd put this next to health advice from centenarians or financial advice from
lottery winners. Worse than useless, misleading.

